# Problem z nvidia

## Sirserega

Instalując gentoo nie moge skompilować sterowników nvidi czytalem coś że te nowe mają problem z którymś tam kernelem, wiecie jak moge to naprawić ?

```
 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32:

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.10

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * 

 * Do not file a bug report about this.

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/work/'

```

thats my make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="udisks polkit consolekit dvd cdr acpi dbus opengl X symlink udev pulseaudio alsa xinerama qt4 kde $

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 pypy1_9 jython2_5"

LANGUAGE="48"

LINGUAS="pl pl_PL"

```

`emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32'`

```
Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8166532 total,   7626864 free

KiB Swap:    8000364 total,   8000364 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Aug 2013 14:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit polkit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl pl_PL" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 jython2_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

[/quote]

----------

## Jacekalex

W kernelu 3.10 zmieniła się trochę implementacja wirtualnego sytemu plików /proc.

Nvidia ma poprawiony sterownik 325.15, który bez problemu obsługuje kernele =>3.10,

i jest do kart GeForce 8xxx i nowszych.

U mnie chodzi bez problemu na jaju 3.10.9.

Nie wiem, jak ze starszymi kartami, czyli  GF 7xxx i wcześniejszymi, bo po prostu nie mam takiego modelu

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Sep 06, 2015 2:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pryka

Oto rozpiska urządzeń z którymi powinny współpracować owe sterowniki:

```
GeForce 700M series:

GTX 780M, GTX 770M, GTX 765M, GTX 760M, GT 755M, GT 750M, GT 745M, GT 740M, GT 735M, GT 730M, GT 720M, 710M

GeForce 700 series:

GTX TITAN, GTX 780, GTX 770, GTX 760

GeForce 600 series:

GTX 690, GTX 680, GTX 670, GTX 660 Ti, GTX 660, GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GTX 650 Ti, GTX 650, GT 645, GT 640, GT 630, GT 620, GT 610, 605

GeForce 600M series:

GTX 680MX, GTX 680M, GTX 675MX, GTX 675M, GTX 670MX, GTX 670M, GTX 660M, GT 650M, GT 645M, GT 640M LE, GT 640M, GT 635M, GT 630M, GT 625M, GT 620M, G610M

GeForce 500 series:

GTX 590, GTX 580, GTX 570, GTX 560 Ti, GTX 560 SE, GTX 560, GTX 555, GTX 550 Ti, GT 545, GT 530, GT 520, 510

GeForce 500M series:

GTX 580M, GTX 570M, GTX 560M, GT 555M, GT 550M, GT 540M, GT 525M, GT 520MX, GT 520M

GeForce 400 series:

GTX 480, GTX 470, GTX 465, GTX 460 v2, GTX 460 SE v2, GTX 460 SE, GTX 460, GTS 450, GT 440, GT 430, GT 420, GT 415, 405

GeForce 400M series:

GTX 485M, GTX 480M, GTX 470M, GTX 460M, GT 445M, GT 435M, GT 425M, GT 420M, GT 415M, 410M

GeForce 300 series:

GT 340, GT 330, GT 320, 315, 310

GeForce 300M series:

GTS 360M, GTS 350M, GT 335M, GT 330M, GT 325M, GT 320M, 320M, 315M, 310M, 305M

GeForce 200 series:

GTX 295, GTX 285, GTX 280, GTX 275, GTX 260, GTS 250, GTS 240, GT 240, GT 230, GT 220, G210, 210, 205

GeForce 200M series:

GTX 285M, GTX 280M, GTX 260M, GTS 260M, GTS 250M, GT 240M LE, GT 240M, GT 230M, GT 220M, G210M

GeForce 100 series:

GT 140, GT 130, GT 120, G 100

GeForce 100M series:

GTS 160M, GTS 150M, GT 130M, GT 120M, G 110M, G 105M, G 103M, G 102M

GeForce 9 series:

9800 GX2, 9800 GTX+, 9800 GTX/GTX+, 9800 GT, 9600 GT, 9600 GSO 512, 9600 GSO, 9600 GS, 9500 GT, 9500 GS, 9400 GT, 9400, 9300 SE, 9300 GS, 9300 GE, 9300 / nForce 730i, 9300, 9200, 9100

GeForce 9M series:

9800M GTX, 9800M GTS, 9800M GT, 9800M GS, 9700M GTS, 9700M GT, 9650M GT, 9650M GS, 9600M GT, 9600M GS, 9500M GS, 9500M G, 9400M G, 9400M, 9300M GS, 9300M G, 9200M GS, 9100M G

GeForce 8 series:

8800 Ultra, 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512, 8800 GTS, 8800 GT, 8800 GS, 8600 GTS, 8600 GT, 8600 GS, 8500 GT, 8400 SE, 8400 GS, 8400, 8300 GS, 8300, 8200, 8100 / nForce 720a

GeForce 8M series:

8800M GTX, 8800M GTS, 8700M GT, 8600M GT, 8600M GS, 8400M GT, 8400M GS, 8400M G, 8200M G, 8200M

NVS Series:

NVS 510, NVS 310, NVS 300

Quadro series:

K5000, 7000, 6000, 600, 5000, 410, 4000, 400, 2000D, 2000

Quadro FX series:

FX 5800, FX 580, FX 570, FX 5600, FX 5500, FX 4800, FX 4700 X2, FX 4600, FX 380 LP, FX 3800, FX 380, FX 370 Low Profile, FX 3700, FX 370, FX 3400/4400, FX 1800, FX 1700, CX

Quadro Notebook series:

K5000M, K4000M, K3000M, K2000M, K1000M, 5010M, 5000M, 4000M, 3000M, 2000M, 1000M

Quadro FX Notebook series:

FX 880M, FX 770M, FX 570M, FX 380M, FX 3800M, FX 370M, FX 3700M, FX 360M, FX 3600M, FX 2800M, FX 2700M, FX 1800M, FX 1700M, FX 1600M

Quadro NVS series:

NVS 450, NVS 420, NVS 295, NVS 290

Quadro NVS Notebook series:

NVS 5400M, NVS 5200M, NVS 4200M, NVS 320M, NVS 160M, NVS 150M, NVS 140M, NVS 135M, NVS 130M

Quadro Plex series:

Model IV, Model II, D Series, 7000

Quadro Sync series:

Sync, G-Sync II

Quadro SDI series:

Quadro SDI

ION series:

ION LE, ION

C-Class Processors:

Tesla C870, Tesla C2075, Tesla C2070, Tesla C2050, Tesla C1060, T10 Processor

M-Class Processors:

Tesla M2090, Tesla M2075, Tesla M2070-Q, Tesla M2070, Tesla M2050, Tesla M1060

X-Class Processors:

Tesla X2090

S-Class Systems:

Tesla S2050

K-Series Processors:

Tesla K20Xm, Tesla K20m, Tesla K20c, Tesla K10
```

----------

## Rolmo

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> W kernelu 3.10 zmieniła się troch implementacja wirtualnego sytemu plików /proc.
> 
> Nvidia ma poprawiony sterownik 325.15, który bez problemu obsługuje kernele =>3.10,
> 
> i jest do kart GeForce 8xxx i nowszych.
> ...

 

Mi nie działa 325.15 na 3.11.1

----------

## Jacekalex

Potrzebna jest jeszcze jedna łatka, poczekaj, aż się pojawi w portage, albo dodaj ręcznie.

U mnie, jak wrzuciłem ją do takiej lokalizacji, to sterownik się zainstalował na 3.11.0:

```
/etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-linux-3.11-incremental.patch
```

To jest łatka, którą nakładałem:

http://jacekalex.sh.dug.net.pl/nvidia/nvidia-drivers-linux-3.11-incremental.patch

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Potrzebna jest jeszcze jedna łatka, poczekaj, aż się pojawi w portage, albo dodaj ręcznie.
> 
> U mnie, jak wrzuciłem ją do takiej lokalizacji, to sterownik się zainstalował na 3.11.0:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kurcze u mnie sie nie chce patchować. Ktoś wie czemu wersje z portage nadal nie zawierają patcha?

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> Kurcze u mnie sie nie chce patchować. Ktoś wie czemu wersje z portage nadal nie zawierają patcha?

 

Może dlatego, że wyszedł już poprawiony ster 331.20 - który tego patcha nie potrzebuje.  :Wink: 

----------

## krotohwil

U mnie sekcja "monitor" to ekran w laptopie. Trzeba sobie dopasować. Podobnie "modes". Może komuś się przyda. "Z palca" raczej się nie skonfiguruje po instalacji. 

Sabayon 14.12 z jajkiem 3.17 / 3.18

driver 340.58 / nvidia-settings

nvidia nvs 140m

.nvidia-settings-rc:   w /home/user  i dla porządku w /root

#

# /home/lester4/.nvidia-settings-rc

#

# Configuration file for nvidia-settings - the NVIDIA X Server Settings utility

# Generated on Mon Dec 22 14:33:02 2014

#

# ConfigProperties:

RcFileLocale = C

ToolTips = Yes

DisplayStatusBar = Yes

SliderTextEntries = Yes

IncludeDisplayNameInConfigFile = No

ShowQuitDialog = Yes

UpdateRulesOnProfileNameChange = Yes

Timer = PowerMizer_Monitor_(GPU_0),Yes,1000

Timer = Thermal_Monitor_(GPU_0),Yes,1000

Timer = Memory_Used_(GPU_0),Yes,3000

# Attributes:

0/SyncToVBlank=1

0/LogAniso=0

0/FSAA=0

0/TextureSharpen=0

0/TextureClamping=1

0/FXAA=0

0/AllowFlipping=1

0/FSAAAppControlled=1

0/LogAnisoAppControlled=1

0/OpenGLImageSettings=1

0/FSAAAppEnhanced=0

0/XVideoSyncToDisplayID=VGA-0

[DPY:VGA-0]/Dithering=0

[DPY:VGA-0]/DitheringMode=0

[DPY:VGA-0]/DitheringDepth=0

[DPY:VGA-0]/SynchronousPaletteUpdates=0

[DPY:LVDS-0]/RedBrightness=0.000000

[DPY:LVDS-0]/GreenBrightness=0.000000

[DPY:LVDS-0]/BlueBrightness=0.000000

[DPY:LVDS-0]/RedContrast=0.000000

[DPY:LVDS-0]/GreenContrast=0.000000

[DPY:LVDS-0]/BlueContrast=0.000000

[DPY:LVDS-0]/RedGamma=1.000000

[DPY:LVDS-0]/GreenGamma=1.000000

[DPY:LVDS-0]/BlueGamma=1.000000

[DPY:LVDS-0]/Dithering=0

[DPY:LVDS-0]/DitheringMode=0

[DPY:LVDS-0]/DitheringDepth=0

[DPY:LVDS-0]/DigitalVibrance=0

[DPY:LVDS-0]/ColorSpace=0

[DPY:LVDS-0]/ColorRange=0

[DPY:LVDS-0]/SynchronousPaletteUpdates=0

[DPY:DVI-D-0]/Dithering=0

[DPY:DVI-D-0]/DitheringMode=0

[DPY:DVI-D-0]/DitheringDepth=0

[DPY:DVI-D-0]/SynchronousPaletteUpdates=0

/etc/X11:

xorg.conf:

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 340.58  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-09)  Fri Oct 31 17:40:05 PDT 2014

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Main Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen 0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "i2c"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "vbe"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option "XkbLayout"    "pl2"

    EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Lenovo"

    HorizSync       28 - 90.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 140M"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    Option         "backingstore" "true"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Lenovo"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"

    # Option         "LogoPath" "/usr/share/backgrounds/sabayonlinux-nvidia.png"

   Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"

   SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## gexcite

Ale to było rok temu...

Patrz na daty  :Smile: 

----------

